# XML-ER-Mapping



## SilentJ (8. Aug 2006)

Hallo,

da ich mich mit XML-ER-Mapping beschäftigen muss, könnte mir jemand eine Empfehlung für die Standards in diesem Bereich geben? Im Grunde geht es darum, dass ich Daten sowohl in XML wie persistent in einer relationalen Datenbank vorhalten muss.

Vielen Dank

Der Micha


----------



## AlArenal (8. Aug 2006)

Ist nicht wirklich meine Baustelle, aber zur Erstellung von Transformationen u.ä. schau dir mal Altova Mapforce an.

http://www.altova.com/videos.asp?type=0&video=mapforce


----------



## SilentJ (8. Aug 2006)

Merci.

XML wird überschätzt. Ich vermisse die guten alten Textdateien, die ich damals mit Amiga Basic bearbeitet habe.

DAS war ironisch gemeint, liebe Community. Vielleicht mit einem klitzekleinen Sandkorn Wahrheit darin. ;-)


----------

